# Uggs and Yoga



## ckcrown84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Aight people what the hell is the deal with all these fine ass girls running around rocking the Yoga pants and Uggs...Did females all of a sudden forget how to dress? Jesus christ, it drives me nuts. When I see even a moderately cute girl wearing actual clothes my jaw feels like it is going to drop.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 5, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Aight people what the hell is the deal with all these fine ass girls running around rocking the Yoga pants and Uggs...Did females all of a sudden forget how to dress? Jesus christ, it drives me nuts. When I see even a moderately cute girl wearing actual clothes my jaw feels like it is going to drop.


 
Focusing that much their clothes means you're a very distracted faggot.

Getting your workouts done, and how big their boobs and butt are is what matters.

But maybe you should take them shopping, and show 'em how females should dress.

You know .... try on their clothing in the fitting rooms and so on. Bet you'd love it.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Focusing that much their clothes means you're a very distracted faggot.
> 
> Getting your workouts done, and how big their boobs and butt are is what matters.
> 
> ...


 

Focusing that much on changing your avatar to random dudes you find on the internet means your a bottom ass faggot...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 5, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Focusing that much on changing your avatar to random dudes you find on the internet means your a bottom ass faggot...


 
Bitter because nobody takes notice of your boring avatar.

But instead has to suffer through your boring posts & cock-lust pics.


----------



## katielead130 (Jan 5, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Aight people what the hell is the deal with all these fine ass girls running around rocking the Yoga pants and Uggs...Did females all of a sudden forget how to dress? Jesus christ, it drives me nuts. When I see even a moderately cute girl wearing actual clothes my jaw feels like it is going to drop.




hey!!!! theres nothing wrong with uggs! they keep our trotters lovely and warm


----------



## ExLe (Jan 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Bitter because nobody takes notice of your boring avatar.
> 
> But instead has to suffer through your boring posts & cock-lust pics.


 

No, just pointing out how gay you are by changing your avatar to random dudes...

Who does that?...

Many members find my post contributing and entertaining...

Unlike your post that members find just plain gay, boring, predictable, and bland...

Now go back to babysitting and taking your karate classes and don't forgett your shine box gimp...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 5, 2012)

katielead130 said:


> hey!!!! theres nothing wrong with uggs! they keep our trotters lovely and warm


 
You tell em babe!



ExLe said:


> Unlike your post that members find just plain gay, boring, predictable, and bland...


 

Yeah I never get positive reps, never ever, ever, never. Woe is me.

LOL Fuck what a pathetic, idiotic gimp you are ExLax. Too many pills obviously.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 5, 2012)

ExLe said:


> No, just pointing out how gay you are by changing your avatar to random dudes...
> 
> Who does that?...
> 
> ...



FUCKING HILARIOUS!!


----------



## independent (Jan 5, 2012)

Chicks looking fucking hot in stretch pants.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You tell em babe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I see you ran all out of original material and now have to bite off mine...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 5, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Focusing that much on changing your avatar to random dudes you find on the internet means your a bottom ass faggot...


----------



## lymbo (Jan 5, 2012)

katielead130 said:


> hey!!!! theres nothing wrong with uggs! they keep our trotters lovely and warm


 
Bingo..I wear beach sandals all summer and go right into UGGS all winter..and doesnt get better than that..


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 5, 2012)

^were still waiting for the lingerie pics you said you'd post....


----------



## secdrl (Jan 5, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> ^were still waiting for the lingerie pics you said you'd post....



Yes, please.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Madmann, perhaps you don't pay attention to what a woman wears because you like guys?


----------



## katielead130 (Jan 6, 2012)

lymbo said:


> Bingo..I wear beach sandals all summer and go right into UGGS all winter..and doesnt get better than that..



Amen sister lol! a girl cant wear heels all year can she


----------



## lymbo (Jan 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> ^were still waiting for the lingerie pics you said you'd post....


 
K with just my UGG'S on....lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2012)

My GF seems to enjoy them. And I don't mind it cause she looks great in yoga pants. Why do you care so much about what females wear? I've started to realize that they don't want to show off for you all the time, they are interested in comfort too.


----------



## lymbo (Jan 6, 2012)

katielead130 said:


> Amen sister lol! a girl cant wear heels all year can she


 
omg i was an UGG's freak and still am..had 5 pair i just down sized to 3.....I got my1st pair in like the 80's when know one knew what they where...till Pam Anderson rocked then on bay watch..


----------



## ExLe (Jan 6, 2012)

lymbo said:


> omg i was an UGG's freak and still am..had 5 pair i just down sized to 3.....I got my1st pair in like the 80's when know one knew what they where...till Pam Anderson rocked then on bay watch..


 

Keep rocking them...

And leave them on...


----------



## lymbo (Jan 7, 2012)

*my UGGS*

I rock my UGGS any where any time...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> My GF seems to enjoy them. And I don't mind it cause she looks great in yoga pants. Why do you care so much about what females wear? I've started to realize that they don't want to show off for you all the time, they are interested in comfort too.


yes because skin tight yoga pants hugging there ass is not showing off their assets...not in the least.

I am saying girls need to add to their winter wardrobe, you walk around my campus and 9 out of 10 girls are wearing the same damn thing. Some just have fatter asses than others.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> My GF seems to enjoy them. And I don't mind it cause she looks great in yoga pants. Why do you care so much about what females wear? I've started to realize that they don't want to show off for you all the time, they are interested in comfort too.



^^ wears gfs yoga pants


----------



## Madmann (Jan 7, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> ^^ wears gfs yoga pants


 
^^ Wears speedo bikini thongs on stage for gawking/cheering men.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^ Wears speedo bikini thongs on stage for gawking/cheering men.



^^ crawls under the door of bathroom stalls at truck stops to give free blumpkins


----------



## Madmann (Jan 7, 2012)

^^ ^^

Walks around the outside to the back of supermarkets after shopping to fulfill 
his gang-raping appointments to anixous homos and sexually deprived hobos.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^ ^^
> 
> Walks around the outside to the back of supermarkets after shopping to fulfill
> his gang-raping appointments to anixous homos and sexually deprived hobos.



Wow very detailed account. Funny thats how you were conceived


----------



## Rednack (Jan 7, 2012)

fag fight...


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 7, 2012)

Rednack said:


> fag fight...



^^the reason babies are found in dumpsters


----------



## Madmann (Jan 7, 2012)

Rednack said:


> fag fight...


 
Yes ..... that would be you vs. Fagsky.

Be nice if you two battled in a pit of poisonous snakes.

I'd put $$$ on the cobras taking both of you shitfaces out.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yes ..... that would be you vs. Fagsky.
> 
> Be nice if you two battled in a pit of poisonous snakes.
> 
> I'd put $$$ on the cobras taking both of you shitfaces out.



^^liar hasnt babysat for weeks because of holidays so he ha no $$$


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 7, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> ^^ wears gfs yoga pants


 
That would split my boys right down the middle. No thanks.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 7, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> ^^the reason babies are found in dumpsters


You're just jealous because people in your gene pool are castrated at birth..


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 7, 2012)

Rednack said:


> You're just jealous because people in your gene pool are castrated at birth..



Yes tthat makes sense


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> That would split my boys right down the middle. No thanks.


That's called a moose knuckle.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 7, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Chicks looking fucking hot in stretch pants.


I don't know what black guys find so attractive about big butts.


----------



## lymbo (Jan 8, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yes, please.


 

go to the photo gallery..i have few


----------

